# Ben 10 - Arabic-speaking children wanted!



## stephanieben10

Hi,

My name is Stephanie Thompson and I work for the television production company Twenty Twenty. We are currently working on a children's television gameshow based on the cartoon network series, 'Ben 10 Ultimate Challenge' and are offering the opportunity for any Classic Arabic speaking children to become contestants for the show.

We need children who are aged 9-11, have watched the Ben 10 cartoons, and speak fluent Classical Arabic, as the shows will be recorded in that language.

Each episode consists of a mixture of trivia, logic puzzles and physical challenges which are all related to the Ben 10 series and should be lots of fun for all involved. A parent will be invited to attend filming with the child as their chaperon, and all expenses will be paid for the trip. Everyone who participates in the show will receive a goody bag and leave with great memories of a fun day out. It will be a great experience for the child, as well as an opportunity to visit London.

The series will be filmed at Three Mills Studios in London between the 5th and 8th September 2011.

I do hope that this is of interest to you and your association. The show will be great fun and a unique experience for anyone who takes part. Please feel free to call or email me if you need any more information regarding the show or the process and pass on my contact details to all parents and children who are interested.

We would ideally love to hear back from anybody in the next few days as we will be filming on the 5th September. If you have any questions please feel free to get in touch.


Best wishes,

Stephanie

Ben 10 Casting Team
twenty twenty TV
[email protected]


----------



## xabiaxica

stephanieben10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Stephanie Thompson and I work for the television production company Twenty Twenty. We are currently working on a children's television gameshow based on the cartoon network series, 'Ben 10 Ultimate Challenge' and are offering the opportunity for any Classic Arabic speaking children to become contestants for the show.
> 
> We need children who are aged 9-11, have watched the Ben 10 cartoons, and speak fluent Classical Arabic, as the shows will be recorded in that language.
> 
> Each episode consists of a mixture of trivia, logic puzzles and physical challenges which are all related to the Ben 10 series and should be lots of fun for all involved. A parent will be invited to attend filming with the child as their chaperon, and all expenses will be paid for the trip. Everyone who participates in the show will receive a goody bag and leave with great memories of a fun day out. It will be a great experience for the child, as well as an opportunity to visit London.
> 
> The series will be filmed at Three Mills Studios in London between the 5th and 8th September 2011.
> 
> I do hope that this is of interest to you and your association. The show will be great fun and a unique experience for anyone who takes part. Please feel free to call or email me if you need any more information regarding the show or the process and pass on my contact details to all parents and children who are interested.
> 
> We would ideally love to hear back from anybody in the next few days as we will be filming on the 5th September. If you have any questions please feel free to get in touch.
> 
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Stephanie
> 
> Ben 10 Casting Team
> twenty twenty TV
> [email protected]


Hi

I've moved your post to Media requests, where it belongs


I don't suppose you ever need any fluent spanish-speakers


----------



## stephanieben10

xabiachica said:


> Hi
> 
> I've moved your post to Media requests, where it belongs
> 
> 
> I don't suppose you ever need any fluent spanish-speakers


Thanks! Sorry, I didn't see the Media Requests section otherwise I would have put it in there myself.


----------



## xabiaxica

stephanieben10 said:


> Thanks! Sorry, I didn't see the Media Requests section otherwise I would have put it in there myself.


no problem

I've deleted the others before the spam filter goes into overdrive & bans you!!


----------

